# NCAA Second Round Discussion (Saturday Games)



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Might as well get this thread going, as the games are only about 15 hours away, and the schedule is now known.

1:05 UCLA (6) vs Villanova (3) in Philidelphia
3:20 Maryland (10) vs Memphis (2) in Kansas City
3:35 Texas A*M (9) vs UConn (1) in Philidelphia
5:40 Purdue (5) vs Washington (4) in Portland
5:45 LSU (8) vs North Carolina (1) in Greensboro
5:50 Michigan (10) vs Oklahoma (2) in Kansas City
8:10 Western Kentucky (12) vs Gonzaga (4) in Portland
8:15 Texas (7) vs Duke (2) in Greensboro

I find it strange that they chose the UCLA vs Vlllanova game as the 1 game feature. Should be a good game though.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Some great matchups in that bunch. Every game is worth watching, I'm stoked.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Second round is usually my favourite.... lots of games and good competition.

There is still that hint of big upset in the one and two seed games, too keep that intrigue, and those matchups are almost always competitive.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Prediciton:
Purdue - Washington is going to go into overtime...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Great games tomorrow.. dont see any way Blake Griffin will get stopped by DeShawn Sims.. cant wait for the Purdue vs Washington game..


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

North Carolina is like the worst possible scenario for LSU. Id take any team in the tournament for my Tigers to play other than UNC or Oklahoma. We have good guards who can defend and shoot so if we shot lights out we could play with anyone. However these two teams have such dominant big men and we are WEAK up front.

This game should be Marcus Thorntons coming out party. If he goes for 30 again vs a high profile team like UNC I think he could be lottery bound.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

GT LSU scares me man. You guys are athletic, you get after it on defense, and Thornton can fill up the scoring column. 3 things that give us major problems. It's going to be a very close game tomorrow.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I just want Villanova to knock UCLA out of the tournament and there's a good chance Texas A&M beats UConn. Not saying it will happen, but Texas A&M has some good players on their team. If UConn is playing from behind, they could be in big trouble. Jeff Adrien is going to need to show up.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> GT LSU scares me man. You guys are athletic, you get after it on defense, and Thornton can fill up the scoring column. 3 things that give us major problems. It's going to be a very close game tomorrow.


We only have two post men. Chris Johnson weights 190lbs at 6'10. Quinton Thornton is solid defensively but he's a foul machine and has 0 offensive game. The reasons you mentioned are why I wont count us out completely, but I just dont know. UNC would have to just breakdown defensively...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> We only have two post men. Chris Johnson weights 190lbs at 6'10. Quinton Thornton is solid defensively but he's a foul machine and has 0 offensive game. The reasons you mentioned are why I wont count us out completely, but I just dont know. UNC would have to just breakdown defensively...


We aren't a very good defensive team, especially without Graves and Ginyard. Your guards are going to get shots, that i'm sure of. If they hit shots it's going to be a very good contest. Your depth inside is obviously a huge positive, but if Lawson isn't at 100% thats going to create problems getting the ball inside for us and exploiting that.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> I just want Villanova to knock UCLA out of the tournament and there's a good chance Texas A&M beats UConn. Not saying it will happen, but Texas A&M has some good players on their team. If UConn is playing from behind, they could be in big trouble. Jeff Adrien is going to need to show up.



Nova needs Reynolds to play a good 40 minutes. Yes it's a "home" game but they can't afford to get the type of play from Reynolds they got against American. Considering Collison's struggles against other top tier guards in the tournament I like Reynolds chances to play well tomorrow. 


Texas A&M is one of the hottest teams in the country right now, winners of 7 out of 8. But I don't see them beating UConn. Getting Thabeet in foul trouble is a must for the Aggies. Even then Robinson is playing some of the best basketball of his career, and Adrien is usually good for a near double-double effort most nights out. Sloan, Carter, and Holmes are good for A&M though and will definitely give the UConn backcourt fits. As long as Price doesn't try to play one on one and UConn's bigs stay out of major foul trouble I see the Huskies winning that one. Very well could be a good contest and it's March so you never know.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man bball gives UNC no credit. Blow out game. At least thats what I needed, not with the way Wake destroyed my brackets last night. I am ticked.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

HKF said:


> I just want Villanova to knock UCLA out of the tournament and there's a good chance Texas A&M beats UConn. Not saying it will happen, but Texas A&M has some good players on their team. If UConn is playing from behind, they could be in big trouble. Jeff Adrien is going to need to show up.


noticed a trend of UCLA dislike... any reason??? I'm not a UCLA fan just wondering

also if Manny Harris goes off I can see Michigan beating Oklahoma... he is streaky at this point of his career but also pretty underrated


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree Manny is underrated. He needs one more year but i think he could be a solid pro. Its gonna come down to how willie plays for oklahoma if he plays well i think they have it locked. Im hoping maryland can upset memphis.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Warren and the two Griffin brothers are too much to handle. Michigan cant win


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I *need* Washington to beat Purdue, I got them in my Elite 8! Should be a great game!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

fjkdsi said:


> noticed a trend of UCLA dislike... any reason??? I'm not a UCLA fan just wondering
> 
> also if Manny Harris goes off I can see Michigan beating Oklahoma... he is streaky at this point of his career but also pretty underrated



Not answering for HKF, but I have had a bit of a dislike for some UCLA fans and western based media who moaned and complained about their travel this week.

Due to the imbalance of first round sitss out west and the # of top 4 seeds wstern teams earn (less then 4). East coast teams that are 3 and 4 seeds have had to travel out west for several years under the POD system. A top 4 seed in the PAC-10 has always been placed in a western pod, because there are no other options. Several 5.6 and 7 seeded eastern based teams have had to go out west pods each year as well simply because of bracketing rules.

The POD system benefits PAC-10 and UCLA more then anyone else, and when you have to travel far one year, they all complain. Talk about being blind to reality.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Man bball gives UNC no credit. Blow out game. At least thats what I needed, not with the way Wake destroyed my brackets last night. I am ticked.


I'm just trying to avoid being too overconfident right now. I have been that way with my teams in the past and its backfired everytime. I'm hopeful this humble approach has a new result.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Warren and the two Griffin brothers are too much to handle. Michigan cant win


Yeah the only way I see Michigan winning is if the Sooners fall in love with the three.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

fjkdsi said:


> noticed a trend of UCLA dislike... any reason??? I'm not a UCLA fan just wondering
> 
> also if Manny Harris goes off I can see Michigan beating Oklahoma... he is streaky at this point of his career but also pretty underrated


Just tired of them getting homecourt on their way to the Final Four. Every time they've gotten there, they've been taken to the woodshed. Just would like to see new blood.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

So will Darren Collison be outplayed by another point guard?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I dont like the way Villanova plays, but I appreciate the fact they have so many high IQ players. Testament to a good coach


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Jay Wright has done a really great job building their program they got an excellen freshmen crop for next season not to mention Taylor King


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Corey Fisher should really get more opportunity
he might be the most talented player they have


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nova starting off hot.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice putback by Keefe.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

It's still early but it isn't looking good for UCLA right about now.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

This team looks like the team from a couple of years ago


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow Nova is on fire!


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Not answering for HKF, but I have had a bit of a dislike for some UCLA fans and western based media who moaned and complained about their travel this week.
> 
> Due to the imbalance of first round sitss out west and the # of top 4 seeds wstern teams earn (less then 4). East coast teams that are 3 and 4 seeds have had to travel out west for several years under the POD system. A top 4 seed in the PAC-10 has always been placed in a western pod, because there are no other options. Several 5.6 and 7 seeded eastern based teams have had to go out west pods each year as well simply because of bracketing rules.
> 
> The POD system benefits PAC-10 and UCLA more then anyone else, and when you have to travel far one year, they all complain. Talk about being blind to reality.


How does it benefit us more than anyone else? There are barely any west coast sites. Our entire conference is basically traveling far east this year except Washington. There are 0 games played in california....the pod system needs to pick better sites to play at.

The reason we're pissed is not necessarily that we had to travel the furthest of any other team, it's that were playing a road game now. We have no shot against Villanova when they have home court advantage and the refs on their side. This is Villanova's 6th game of the season at Wachovia Center.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

thatsnotgross said:


> This team looks like the team from a couple of years ago


Next year I think they will look even more like that 05/06 squad. Reynolds, Fisher, Wayans, Stokes, Cheek, and Redding.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

DaBruins said:


> How does it benefit us more than anyone else? There are barely any west coast sites. Our entire conference is basically traveling far east this year except Washington. There are 0 games played in california....the pod system needs to pick better sites to play at.
> 
> The reason we're pissed is not necessarily that we had to travel the furthest of any other team, it's that were playing a road game now. We have no shot against Villanova when they have home court advantage and the refs on their side. This is Villanova's 6th game of the season at Wachovia Center.


Tough titty. 

The last three years UCLA has played in Sacramento, Oakland, San Jose, Anaheim, San Diego and Phoenix. They have barely got on a plane before the Final Four. It's about time they have to travel.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> Tough titty.
> 
> The last three years UCLA has played in Sacramento, Oakland, San Jose, Anaheim, San Diego and Phoenix. They have barely got on a plane before the Final Four. It's about time they have to travel.


You're from LA, you should realize Sacramento is nearly 400 miles away. You know that would be the same thing as Syracuse playing in Virginia right? I don't see any outcry about that.

If the argument is that top seeds are given preferential treatment and that's why we got shipped east this year that's fine, but then you are precluded from saying UCLA got lucky the first 3 years because your very own argument prevents it.

The point is not our travel, the point is Villanova purposely circumvented NCAA rules that say you can't play at an arena more than 3 times and still be allowed to play there in the NCAA tournament. Villanova played at Wachovia Center 3 times this season, and then scheduled it's 4th game in the "other" attached Wachovia arena so they dont ruin their eligibility. Now it's practically their 6th game there this season.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Dabruins I fail to see how the refs are against you guys when you have shot plenty of free-throws so far.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> Next year I think they will look even more like that 05/06 squad. Reynolds, Fisher, Wayans, Stokes, Cheek, and Redding.


I agree. Yesterday you said that Yarou might start, replacing Cunningham but I forgot about Antonio Pena.

So far I have Villanova's team for next year

G Scottie Reynolds
G Corey Fisher
G/F Corey Stokes
G Reggie Redding
F Antonio Pena

Their bench will be their young incoming class and Taylor King


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Good look by Fisher.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> Dabruins I fail to see how the refs are against you guys when you have shot plenty of free-throws so far.


Nova has killed us the last 10 minutes, I was more so referring to the initial 5 minutes of the game when Aboya got called for 2 fouls and Collison got molested on his 3 pt shot with no call.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Look UCLA fans are delusional if they don't understand that playing anywhere in California is a home game. There are so many UCLA fans who can get on a plane with ease to any of those major cities or live in those cities that there is always a strong contingent of UCLA fans. I was sick and tired of the regionals and first round sites in California. 

Put the games in Colorado, Idaho, Oregon, Washington, Utah, Nevada, New Mexico or Arizona as well. It was sickening to see all of those California sites because the reason UCLA beat Gonzaga and Kansas the last few years in the tournament was because of the homecourt advantage.

Heck last year UCLA beat Texas A&M because they got hosed by the officiating. They played a game 45 minutes from their campus. I don't want to hear any crying from UCLA.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> Look UCLA fans are delusional if they don't understand that playing anywhere in California is a home game. There are so many UCLA fans who can get on a plane with ease to any of those major cities or live in those cities that there is always a strong contingent of UCLA fans. I was sick and tired of the regionals and first round sites in California.
> 
> Put the games in Colorado, Idaho, Oregon, Washington, Utah, Nevada, New Mexico or Arizona as well. It was sickening to see all of those California sites because the reason UCLA beat Gonzaga and Kansas the last few years in the tournament was because of the homecourt advantage.
> 
> Heck last year UCLA beat Texas A&M because they got hosed by the officiating. They played a game 45 minutes from their campus. I don't want to hear any crying from UCLA.


So in other words we get punished for the fact that the West coast has larger states (particularly CA), so we're not allowed to play even 400 miles away just b/c it's Sacramento.

That doesn't change the fact that Villanova did shady things to circumvent NCAA rules and even be allowed to play this game in Philly.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

in any event, we're getting worked now. Looks like this game is over.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Look HKF, I have no idea which UCLA fans you are talking about, but we know that games in California are home games and that we benefited from some officiating calls in previous years. I do not disagree with you except on the fact that you clearly loathe UCLA for reasons that we have no control over. Blame the NCAA if you have such a huge problem with it.

We've been getting hosed on officiating this year (see the ASU game, and the current game against Nova). Yes, I realize we would be down even if this was called fairly, but this is hampering our defense because we can't play them tough when Nova is allowed to. So, why are you so bitter at us anyway?


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

we're lucky to be down 13 with the way we played that half


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

thatsnotgross said:


> I agree. Yesterday you said that Yarou might start, replacing Cunningham but I forgot about Antonio Pena.
> 
> So far I have Villanova's team for next year
> 
> ...


I forgot about Pena. I always think he is a senior for some reason. He was a year behind Bassy at Lincoln right? Thats probably why I keep thinking that. That team could go 10 deep, geez they are going to be freaking loaded.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

DaBruins said:


> we're lucky to be down 13 with the way we played that half


The officiating got more even in the final several minutes. Hope it stays that way.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't care. UCLA loses and I am happy. They will be out of the tournament and you guys will be off the board for another year.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Frustrating 1st half.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

I feel sorry for UCLA fans this year. Hopefully jrue sticks around another year.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> I don't care. UCLA loses and I am happy. They will be out of the tournament and you guys will be off the board for another year.


You're a sad man. You're also a man without a team. Congrats on your VCU picture.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

HKF said:


> I don't care. UCLA loses and I am happy. They will be out of the tournament and you guys will be off the board for another year.


Good to see we're back to the top. Teams can't be hated if they completely suck, so thanks for the compliment.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

DaBruins said:


> You're a sad man. You're also a man without a team. Congrats on your VCU picture.


I had the picture before the brackets were even announced. LOL. I'm not sad at all. I live in LA, doesn't mean I have to like UCLA. I am sick of them getting all the breaks and I am glad they are the one getting screwed for a change. UCLA isn't even the best. They get to the Final Four and get waxed every year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yoyo said:


> Good to see we're back to the top. Teams can't be hated if they completely suck, so thanks for the compliment.


I didn't know you were playing in the games? Are you Malcolm Lee? You're not a player, so what compliment did I give you?


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

HKF said:


> I didn't know you were playing in the games? Are you Malcolm Lee? You're not a player, so what compliment did I give you?


I know you're trying hard to show your aggressive side, but deep inside I know you have a weakness for giving compliments. :lol:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't even know who you are.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

TYO23 said:


> I feel sorry for UCLA fans this year. Hopefully jrue sticks around another year.


He really needs to, I don't think he's ready for the NBA. Sadly, he'll probably be a top 15 pick if he comes out just because of his potential, so he might just do that. With Jrue next year we'll have a strong team, without him not so much.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

DaBruins said:


> He really needs to, I don't think he's ready for the NBA. Sadly, he'll probably be a top 15 pick if he comes out just because of his potential, so he might just do that. With Jrue next year we'll have a strong team, without him not so much.


Jrue looks like he will be staying (or maybe I'm just being hopeful). Without him, we'll be in for another rebuilding year since we lose four starters...


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

DaBruins said:


> He really needs to, I don't think he's ready for the NBA. Sadly, he'll probably be a top 15 pick if he comes out just because of his potential, so he might just do that. With Jrue next year we'll have a strong team, without him not so much.


Him and Malcolm Lee could be a real nice backcourt. If Jrue works on that jumper and gets more aggresive you guys could be real solid next year. But from what I read on the ucla boards he's pretty much gone if he's a first rounder which he will be.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nova has come out cold from outside in the 2nd half so far.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

UCLA needs to make a run... there are no other games on and this is boring.. they are just stinking it up on both sides


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hilarious game thread. What does it matter which of these teams advance, they will still get crushed :clown:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

This game is boring lol


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Corey Fisher has really improved as a sophomore.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Corey Fisher is the most underrated guard in the country, period.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

too strong...


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

man **** this I'm gonna watch Olympiakos vs Tau


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Nova is relentless today... they are literally punching UCLA in the mouth


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well that was a great start to the 2nd half...


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Oh well. There's always next year.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Familiarity and home court or not, UCLA is simply nowhere near as talented as in years past. Collison hasn't been able to step up this game since the departure of Love, Westbrook and Mbah a Moute and as good a coach Howland is, it's impossible to make up for all those losses.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Holiday plays really good defense and distributes the ball well. If he can start finishing better near the rim and hitting the outside shot better he is going to be a dynamite player.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Geez Charles Smith I mean Anderson


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

This is the same Josh Shipp I heard was going to be better than Afflalo?


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> This is the same Josh Shipp I heard was going to be better than Afflalo?


Not sure who said that but that's definitely not true. Shipp will be lucky to even get drafted.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

bball2223 said:


> Holiday plays really good defense and distributes the ball well. If he can start finishing better near the rim and hitting the outside shot better he is going to be a dynamite player.


You really like holiday. I still think i would take Demar over him for now and long term.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Stokes might be one of the best five pure shooters in college basketball.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I am going to leave in few minutes to sprint center to watch OU/Mich game


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Collison is such a bum. All I heard was how Collison was better than Farmar. Bull****. Maynor, Brazelton, Fisher, Rose, Lavender, Sloan. Every time this guy is matched up with even a passable point guard he gets outplayed.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Lets look at the bright side... thank god its the first game of the day. The west coast is probably still sleeping. This won't be as hard to swallow if it was during prime time.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TYO23 said:


> You really like holiday. I still think i would take Demar over him for now and long term.


I enjoy watching guys who pass the ball well, or can take someone one on one play the game (ie: Holiday, Calathes, Flynn, Sherron Collins, AJ Price are some of my favorite college players). Holiday distributes the ball really well and he plays defense. He has some work to do but he has the chance to be very good. Derozan still has no ball-handling skills which is something he is going to need on the next level. I can't argue that he has been playing better than almost any other true freshman in the past couple of weeks though, he is making himself a lot of money wth his play recently.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> Collison is such a bum. All I heard was how Collison was better than Farmar. Bull****. Maynor, Brazelton, Fisher, Rose, Lavender, Sloan. Every time this guy is matched up with even a passable point guard he gets outplayed.


Well he did shut Maynor down defensively. Maynor only played well when Holiday was guarding him. Farmar is way more fluid on offense, it's just DC's defense that's better, plus his shooting and ball handling has been horrible the last few games after his injury.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I remember saying Lawson was the best point guard in America, this same Dabruins guy laughed it up and said Collison was better. Choker!!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Now this is an *** kicking.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Maynor had 21 points, 6 rebounds and 7 assists. Saying Collison shut him down is a stretch.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Incredible... Nova is up by a billion points and Dwayne Anderson is still hustling


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> Maynor had 21 points, 6 rebounds and 7 assists. Saying Collison shut him down is a stretch.


Don't be retarded. Maynor went 5 for 15 in the game. And probably went like for 2 for 8 while DC was on him. Not to mention the incredible defense on his last second buzzer beating attempt


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

HB said:


> I remember saying Lawson was the best point guard in America, this same Dabruins guy laughed it up and said Collison was better. Choker!!!!


Lawson sucks though, is his little bitty toe all better?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

DaBruins said:


> Don't be retarded. Maynor went 5 for 15 in the game. And probably went like for 2 for 8 while DC was on him. Not to mention the incredible defense on his last second buzzer beating attempt


Collison didn't shut down anything. Maynor didn't shoot well, but he controlled the tempo of that game. Collison contested the game winning shot, but to act like he played well is a stretch. If Maynor was in his place UCLA would have killed VCU.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> Collison didn't shut down anything. Maynor didn't shoot well, but he controlled the tempo of that game. Collison contested the game winning shot, but to act like he played well is a stretch. If Maynor was in his place UCLA would have killed VCU.


Maybe you should re-watch the game if you don't think Collison played him great. We would've lost that game by 10 if it wasn't for that.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

Memphis is fired up. I think they must of heard what Greivis said about them.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TYO23 said:


> Memphis is fired up. I think they must of heard what Greivis said about them.


What did he say? 


Tyreke looks better than he did earlier in the season, he is playing very well so far.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

"Memphis would have a losing record in ACC"


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

bball2223 said:


> What did he say?
> 
> 
> Tyreke looks better than he did earlier in the season, he is playing very well so far.


Greivis Vasquez on memphis

“No, not at all,” he said. “We beat Wake Forest. If they play in the ACC conference, they would have a losing record in the league. Probably win all their games outside the league, but losing record in the league.”

“The ACC is too tough. You can’t just win games night in and night because you’re so athletic. I don’t think those guys came to play yesterday. 


I agree Tyreke is really starting to turn it on.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Man memphis should've been playing Sally .. he is like the 3 point shooter they need for their offense... Doneal Mack sucks:|


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

DaBruins said:


> Lawson sucks though, is his little bitty toe all better?


He'll be in the final four, Collison well....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

fjkdsi said:


> Man memphis should've been playing Sally .. he is like the 3 point shooter they need for their offense... Doneal Mack sucks:|


Have you ever seen Mack make a jumpshot? This guy is horrific.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

Maryland just arent talented enough to beat memphis. 

BTW 100th post ftw


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TYO23 said:


> Greivis Vasquez on memphis
> 
> “No, not at all,” he said. “We beat Wake Forest. If they play in the ACC conference, they would have a losing record in the league. Probably win all their games outside the league, but losing record in the league.”
> 
> “The ACC is too tough. You can’t just win games night in and night because you’re so athletic. I don’t think those guys came to play yesterday.


Yeah the ACC is so tough:sarcasm:. They will have 2 teams at best in the Sweet 16.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Doneal Mack finally makes some shots.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

fjkdsi said:


> "Memphis would have a losing record in ACC"


Basically like some of the posters here, like Diable who said that exactly


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

^^^ lol

ey HKF back to UCLA though .. do you just not like them cuz you think they got lucky the last few years or it goes deeper than that?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

fjkdsi said:


> ^^^ lol
> 
> ey HKF back to UCLA though .. do you just not like them cuz you think they got lucky the last few years or it goes deeper than that?


I just don't like how they've been lucky to get such favorable positions in the tournament. It's the same reason I root for UNC and Duke to lose in the tourney. Every year they are playing in North Carolina.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Looks like there will be a couple more blowouts in the second set of games today... top seeded teams making a statement.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Memphis is too good defensively to not have a winning record in the ACC. If Sallie keeps playing at the level he has been they are going to make the Final 4.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Mack hits his fourth three lol.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Maryland has been such a weird team all year long, fitting end to their season.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

Man can you imagine what memphis will look like next year with the trader xavier henry and demarcus and john wall its damn near unfair.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Memphis would be somewhere between 11-5 and 13-3 in the ACC.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

HKF will be eating crow this year though


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

TYO23 said:


> Man can you imagine what memphis will look like next year with the trader xavier henry and demarcus and john wall its damn near unfair.


If Johnny Flynn comes back. Syracuse will be able to compete with them.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Memphis is showing that Thursday was just a case of First Round jitters, they look amazing right now


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> If Johnny Flynn comes back. Syracuse will be able to compete with them.


Not if Tyreke Evans comes back AND they get Wall

Taggart
Cousins
Henry
Evans
Wall

.... wow..


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> If Johnny Flynn comes back. Syracuse will be able to compete with them.


What's your gut feeling, will Flynn be back ?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

fjkdsi said:


> Not if Tyreke Evans comes back AND they get Wall
> 
> Taggart
> Cousins
> ...


Would absolutely love to see that next year


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

fjkdsi said:


> Not if Tyreke Evans comes back AND they get Wall
> 
> Taggart
> Cousins
> ...


Wont happen tyreke has to leave for wall to come there.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

TYO23 said:


> Wont happen tyreke has to leave for wall to come there.


ok I wasnt sure how many scholarships they had, that sucks lol does that mean they can't get both Stephenson and Wall also?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

TYO23 said:


> Wont happen tyreke has to leave for wall to come there.


Which is very likely to happen.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

fjkdsi said:


> Not if Tyreke Evans comes back AND they get Wall
> 
> Taggart
> Cousins
> ...


Talent wise? That would be the most talented team in the country. But there wouldn't be enough basketballs to go around to keep Evans, Wall, and Henry happy.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

fjkdsi said:


> ok I wasnt sure how many scholarships they had, that sucks lol does that mean they can't get both Stephenson and Wall also?


They will get wall. But for everything to go right reke havoc has to leave. Its looking like Lance will be a jayhawk. St johns fans are too optimistic and they say maryland is out. Lance would be huge here.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

croco said:


> Which is very likely to happen.


Right on the money that was cal's plan from the beginning get reke havoc for a year and he leaves and then he gets wall.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Talent wise? That would be the most talented team in the country. But there wouldn't be enough basketballs to go around to keep Evans, Wall, and Henry happy.


I think if either Evans stays or Wall or Stephenson come to Memphis they should be the favorite next year, of course if Stephenson goes to Kansas and Aldrich and Collins stay they are going to be strong too ... its really hard to say right now cuz its really early obviously


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

HB said:


> HKF will be eating crow this year though


Crow about who? UNC? I still don't think UNC will win the title.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Doneal Mack is going to hit shots (he takes so many 3's, he was due) then Memphis is really hard to beat because him and Sallie allow them to space the floor.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I know that Stephenson is probably not going to Memphis but TECHNACALLY is it possibile for them to get both Wall and Stephenson if no one leaves except Evans and the seniors??

Also I think if Evans leaves Cousins will be the best player on the team next year, he is going to be an instant impact freshman


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

fjkdsi said:


> I think if either Evans stays or Wall or Stephenson come to Memphis they should be the favorite next year, of course if Stephenson goes to Kansas and Aldrich and Collins stay they are going to be strong too ... its really hard to say right now cuz its really early obviously


I wouldn't. Not enough basketballs to go around. You can't keep all those guys happy especially since they all need the ball in their hands to do damage. BTW Lance isn't considering Memphis anymore.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

fjkdsi said:


> I know that Stephenson is probably not going to Memphis but TECHNACALLY is it possibile for them to get both Wall and Stephenson if no one leaves except Evans and the seniors??
> 
> Also I think if Evans leaves Cousins will be the best player on the team next year, he is going to be an instant impact freshman


I dont believe it will be possible. Unless maybe somebody gives up their scholly. You really think cousins will have a higher impact than Xavier or John fjkdsi your my boy but i dont know about that.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> I wouldn't. Not enough basketballs to go around. You can't keep all those guys happy especially since they all need the ball in their hands to do damage. BTW Lance isn't considering Memphis anymore.


I guess your right I would still want to see that though, if you are an NBA scout you wouldn't even have to watch any other teams...lol


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

TYO23 said:


> I dont believe it will be possible. Unless maybe somebody gives up their scholly. You really think cousins will have a higher impact than Xavier or John fjkdsi your my boy but i dont know about that.


oh ya from what I saw Cousins is for sure >>> henry and wall
of course I can't watch even close to every HS and AAU game and its always hard to tell in that level of competition so i can easily be wrong


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lance is going to Kansas so this is moot anyway.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

HKF said:


> Lance is going to Kansas so this is moot anyway.


When he announces it. Ill be the happiest 16 year old alive.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

HKF said:


> Crow about who? UNC? I still don't think UNC will win the title.


Precisely

We win it all this year and will be in the final four next year.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HB said:


> Precisely
> 
> We win it all this year and will be in the final four next year.


You have to remember that UNC's record is exaggerated by the poor conference they play in.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Doesn't matter, they dismantle all opposition that comes their way. We should be playing in the NBA :biggrin:


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

I seem to remember them being down to a certain squad 40 to 12 last year haha. But yeah they should win it all.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

go do whatever you have to do right now while Texas AM and Maryland are playing 
Washington - Purdue should be a much better game


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I can't wait to see that Washington-Purdue matchup


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

:lol:

love the "ACC chants by the Memphis fans. You'd think Vazquez would learn to keep his mouth shut.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The officiating seems to be calling a lot of off the ball fouls on UConn.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I already got my popcorn ready for the Washington game, lol. My bracket rely's heavily on them doing good this year.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Damn, Price is a beast.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nice call Greivis, Memphis thrashed Maryland something fierce.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Greveis will be a nice NBA player, he just yaps way too much


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Purdue better win this game.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Washington needs to start taking care of the ball.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Can I just say how much I love Jon Brockman?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Brockman is a man beast


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Purdue is a little offensively challenged but their half court D is great

Kramer is the best defensive guard in the nation


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Michigan opens in man to man.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Washington about to get exposed. You get up big early on this Huskies team and its lights out. Romar is a horrible coach who doesn't know how to make adjustments.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Garrett Temple > Kramer



Harris with a good kick to Novak. 7-6 Michigan lead.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> Michigan opens in man to man.


Some team played zone in a Raftery game last night, and I just about started gassing up my car to go kill the coach. It was like "and Siena comes out in... ZONE!" Even if you intend to play zone, can you PLEASE just play MANTAMAN for the first possession?


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Manny picked up a real cheap first foul, that put TG on the line.

Now he gets his second so he'll be sitting for awhile.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> Some team played zone in a Raftery game last night, and I just about started gassing up my car to go kill the coach. It was like "and Siena comes out in... ZONE!" Even if you intend to play zone, can you PLEASE just play MANTAMAN for the first possession?


I think that was the OSU game. He was like they open in a ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEE:lol:


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Seriously, any chance Michigan had to compete is now gone. Thanks stripes. That first call was so weak.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Jvan TG got Harris on the same type of contact when Manny went at the rim and no call. These refs are definitely going to be favoring the Sooners.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Robbie Hummel is really underrated.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Boilers showing once more that their D is right up there.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

jvanbusk said:


> Seriously, any chance Michigan had to compete is now gone. Thanks stripes. That first call was so weak.


I just saw a brief part of the 2nd foul call but wasn't Manny Just boxing out and Blake went over his back?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Geaux Tigers!!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

ROBBIE HUMMEL!!!!! Nice job by the Boilers so far today 

Also sucks that Manny is out for a bit..


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> Jvan TG got Harris on the same type of contact when Manny went at the rim and no call. These refs are definitely going to be favoring the Sooners.


I mean I figured. But, I didn't really expect them to put Michigan's best player on the bench that early in the game. Just stupid. :azdaja:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

LSU game is closer than I thought.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> I just saw a brief part of the 2nd foul call but wasn't Manny Just boxing out and Blake went over his back?


I mean, yes....

I don't really blame them for whistling that one. It was pretty touching as to when Blake secured the ball.


And another OU 3. I am so irritated right now.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Eh all Michigan has to do is hang right there until Harris can come back.. I think they can do that

Impressive showing so far by Purdue in a def road game


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't understand why people are so critical about Blake Griffin. If you combine elite athleticism and strength, a great work ethic, the willingness to get better with (at least) adequate size, that's a pretty good mix right there. He has the personality and basketball skill set to succeed in the NBA.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Purdue up by 14


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I can't even believe we are hanging with Oklahoma without Manny so far. Not sure that this is going to last much longer.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Is this a joke? How was that a foul on CJ Lee? (Either one of them really) Did Blake get breathed on?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

croco said:


> I don't understand why people are so critical about Blake Griffin. If you combine elite athleticism and strength, a great work ethic, the willingness to get better with (at least) adequate size, that's a pretty good mix right there. He has the personality and basketball skill set to succeed in the NBA.


You have idiots like Skip Bayless saying he is soft because he gets knocked around so much and doesn't retaliate. I mean if he gets tossed out, OU cant win games. The guy's the perfect basketball specimen.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow Michigan finally got a call. Tie ball game.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Why would you play Ty Lawson???


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

TM said:


> Why would you play Ty Lawson???


seriously... I got them winning the whole thing and I'm seriously worried hopefully Roy sits him out in the 2nd half unless they start losing


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Anthony Wright! Holy smokes


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Anthony Wright is Michigans Roburt Sallie right now. 4-4 on 3's with 12 points.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ummm arm chair pundits we are trying to win every game convincingly. We need Tywon Lawson, plus that should get his lazy behind into shape.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

:laugh: We don't need to convince anyone of our wins (by large point margins), just win today and the 4 after that and we will be good.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This LSU team is not built to beat UNC. They just don't have enough on the frontline.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

HB said:


> Ummm arm chair pundits we are trying to win every game convincingly. We need Tywon Lawson, plus that should get his lazy behind into shape.


:nada: Are you sweating yet?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> Ummm arm chair pundits we are trying to win every game convincingly. We need Tywon Lawson, plus that should get his lazy behind into shape.


ok, i'll just credit that to bobo HB talking. sheer foolishness.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Apparently boxing out Blake Griffin is a foul. Seriously this is some bull****.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Another foul on Michigan for boxing out Blake Griffin.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

HKF said:


> :nada: Are you sweating yet?


Never the best of the SEC is the worst of the ACC or something like that.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

This lineup Michigan is throwing out there can't have the 1:13 left in the half run out soon enough.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Michigan-Oklahoma game is almost at the half and CBS has to take us away from that game to show us some commercials. Seriously, damn.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Gibson-Shepperd-Wright-Douglass-Merritt because of foul trouble, and they are hanging right there because of hustle. I'm proud of this team.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

They've been cutting in/out of games too much this year.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Douglass, Lucas-perry and Novak are gonna be nice players for Michigan down the road


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

Come on LSU lets get this win.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hmmm, LSU has jumped all over UNC in the second half.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Oh yeah, Geaux Tigers !


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB do you now see why I was worried about LSU?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Tyler Hansbrough is whack as hell. Getting worked by SEC big man Chris Johnson right not!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

fjkdsi said:


> Douglass, Lucas-perry and Novak are gonna be nice players for Michigan down the road


If UNC and Oklahoma go down, this will be better then Syracuse getting to play at the Albany regional in 2003!! ***

*** Assuming we win tomorrow


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

WOW what a lob


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Damn I hate Hansbrough's permanently stunned look.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

44-44. Damn we need to pick it up.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ed Davissssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Davis!

Spencer!!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Lawson, Davis, and maybe Ellington are the only reasons UNC is staying close right now. From what i've seen, Hansbrough has been ****. Getting abused on both ends, by LSU's bigs. :nonono:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Damnit down by 5 now.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I love how all the Duke fans are jeering the Heels. This could be legendary.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Damn, we might not even get to see the Gonzaga-UNC matchup now.

It's funny how people thought this team could win six games playing defense as bad as they do.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ellington and Thornton trade 3's. 61-60 UNC.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Thornton dear god.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Thornton!

Get that ish outta here. This aint the ACC baby!


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Practically a ****in home game for Washington.

C'mon Purdue.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Washington coming back nfire:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Is Hansbrough crying? C'mon man your on my team but don't be a *****.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hell yeah Ty atta boy FT for the And 1 after the timeout.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

****ing Lawson


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Washington still in this.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Purdue needs to slow the pace down if there is nothing available, can't play at a helter skelter pace in that environment.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Can't wait for next year. Matt Vogrich coming in, he'll be able to actually knock down some shots. 

We are going through one of our patented droughts, and Oklahoma is putting us away.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

4 point Tar Heel lead


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Washington getting away with absolute muggings on defense.

Whatta ****in joke.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

jvanbusk said:


> Can't wait for next year. Matt Vogrich coming in, he'll be able to actually knock down some shots.
> 
> We are going through one of our patented droughts, and Oklahoma is putting us away.


Darius Morris too


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Danny Green for 3 hell yeah


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

thank god my huskies didnt lay down and die in the second half, its a whole new ballgame now.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

It seems like UNC plays better with Hansbrough on the bench.... just my observation.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Wait a second, who got t'ed up? LOL. This is a joke.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

This is ****ing ridiculous...Purdue can't do anything anymore cause everything's a foul on them.

NCAA refs at their finest.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Purdue has taken a lot of stupid contested shots during this run. Give the ball to Jujuan Johnson.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Lawson taking this **** over.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow Ty shook that guy and ended wth a great finish. 9 point lead, were starting to run away with it:clap:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Washington has got to get the ball to Brockman.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

There you go Tyler


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HKF said:


> Purdue has taken a lot of stupid contested shots during this run. Give the ball to Jujuan Johnson.


Johnson's been one of those guys taking face up jumpers...he shouldn't be doing that...post a guy up and use your quickness, Jajuan.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Brockman can score very effectivly down low, I don't know why they aren't giving him a touch every time down the floor.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Isaiah Thomas channeling Isiah Thomas with his drive.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Blue Magic said:


> It seems like UNC plays better with Hansbrough on the bench.... just my observation.


:lol: Our guards are playing extremely well today. We are a much better team when Tyler is getting touches and scoring down low while our guards are playing well. He isn't playing that well today but were winning and thats all he cares about i'm sure.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Pondexter getting away with elbows to the back on the offensive glass.

The fix is in.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ellington with the nice floater. Still an 11 point lead.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I go out and grab lunch and come back and you guys have gone berserk. Slow your roll, UNC cant loose this. Lol


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

up by 15 game over. Good Game LSU! CP hopefully your boys don't trip up against WKU tonighteace:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Sooooo Ty Lawson doesn't play and we win the game? Wow...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lawson is difference between a good UNC team and an extraordinary UNC team. Crisp passes here and there. C U guys in Dtroit!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

HB said:


> I go out and grab lunch and come back and you guys have gone berserk. Slow your roll, UNC cant loose this. Lol


A few more threes from LSU and you would have looked like this. :wahmbulance:

Oh and Blake Griffin just baptized Novak with that dunk.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Sooooo Ty Lawson doesn't play and we win the game? Wow...


You guys had me scared for a minute, but that dryspell killed you guys (not to mention Lawson just took over). I'm just glad Ty was able to play today. Congrats on the season, your program has a bright future.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

bball2223 said:


> :lol: Our guards are playing extremely well today. We are a much better team when Tyler is getting touches and scoring down low while our guards are playing well. He isn't playing that well today but were winning and thats all he cares about i'm sure.


True. It just seemed like right when Hansbrough went out UNC got like 3 or 4 off rebs in row and then went on that run that started turning it around. I havent watched him much this yr, but i just started watching this game in the 2nd half and he looked terrible.... I guess he's just havin a off day tho.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> Damn, we might not even get to see the Gonzaga-UNC matchup now.
> 
> It's funny how people thought this team could win six games playing defense as bad as they do.


:laugh: you again!

Just pray Gonzaga wins tonight or else...


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I don't usually rag on the officials, in fact I normally stick up for them because I am one.

But this is the worst officiated game (OU-UM) I have watched all year. Some of the foul calls and benefit of the whistle that Griffin has received have been real head-scratchers. The technical foul on the Michigan bench. Taking away Michigan's best player for effectively the entire 1st half is a real no-no.

I'm really proud of the season Michigan has had, and can't wait until next year when we have a few more shooters.

We just cut this thing back to 5, but I just don't see it happening.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Lawson is difference between a good UNC team and an extraordinary UNC team. Crisp passes here and there. C U guys in Dtroit!


He did it scoring the ball in the 2nd half. Reminded me of the 1st Duke game this year in the 2nd half when he just took over.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

quincy!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Brockman with the huge tip-in.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> He did it scoring the ball in the 2nd half. Reminded me of the 1st Duke game this year in the 2nd half when he just took over.


Jonny who? LS Who?

See I keep telling coolpohle and he doesnt seem to get it. There's no one guy you can shut down on UNC. You have to worry about the other four. Mission Impossible eace:

BTW yes I have a loud mouth, but I spice these boring game threads up. I love the hate!!!!!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow Brockman is a monster.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Brockman saving the day on two consecutive trips


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Brockman on the boards.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Manny just picked up his 4th on a block/charge. Pretty sure it would have went the other way if it was BG driving. Just sayin'.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Brockman is an NBA player. I am sorry, but he is too good of a finisher and rebounder not to be.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Brockman is on a mission to save my brackets


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Jonny who?
> 
> See I keep telling coolpohle and he doesnt seem to get it. There's no one guy you can shut down on UNC. You have to worry about the other four. Mission Impossible eace:
> 
> BTW yes I have a loud mouth, but I spice these boring game threads up. I love the hate!!!!!



I think I even said a week back I wouldn't trade Lawson for any other point on the college level. He mkaes us the best offense in the country. HB we can be shut down though. We were giving up too many outside looks and if we catch a team who is hitting at a high clip we could be in trouble. If Lawson plays like this we are the team to beat though no question.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Brockman impresses me more than Love did at UCLA... I wonder how successful of an NBA career he would have when he doesn't have such a size advantage though...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Jajuan Johnson says get the **** outta here


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Johnson with two huge blocks.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

stupid shot by that guy on Wash


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

son of a *****...


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

****


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

JaJuan Johnson might have saved the day with those two blocked shots :yay:


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

boooo... Isiah Thomas missing that lay up really pissed me off this game was finally getting good


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why didn't Brockman get a touch on those last two possessions? That was just stupid. You ride the hoss who got you there.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

It's like if your name is Isiah Thomas you can't do anything right.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

HKF said:


> Why didn't Brockman get a touch on those last two possessions? That was just stupid. You ride the hoss who got you there.


My sentiments exactly. They were playing way to frenetic considering that couldve been their last meaningful possesion with almost a minute left on the clock.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Oklahoma is a real strong team, but they aren't beating UNC. And I don't know that I see them beating Syracuse. They just won't get the bailout calls that they have gotten today.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

huge FT's Purdue should have this game won now.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

that **** gonna make me cry.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Well, There goes my bracket.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

E'Twaun Moore seals it :yes:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Brockman gets a round of applause from me. He played so hard and so well like he's done all year. Gonna miss seeing him.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

That was a World Cup level flop by Crocker.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Pondexter had some really good moves down the stretch that led to relatively "easy" shots but he missed and that kind of lost it as well as that Thomas missed lay up on the fast break at the end...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

What kind of guy wears like a long sleeve undershirt.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Tooeasy said:


> Brockman impresses me more than Love did at UCLA... I wonder how successful of an NBA career he would have when he doesn't have such a size advantage though...


Brockman is partially responsible for Spencer Hawes going in the lottery.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

gi0rdun said:


> What kind of guy wears like a long sleeve undershirt.


Jajuan friggin Johnson thats who!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Is that black guy and white woman they keep showing Blake Griffin's parents


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

gi0rdun said:


> Is that black guy and white woman they keep showing Blake Griffin's parents


Yes


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

for some reason I'm still not that impressed with Brockman.. ESPECIALLY if you are talking about the NBA.. he might get minutes somewhere just because of his effort but he won't make any sort of impact ever for sure

and Kevin Love is >>>>>>


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Purdue wins a road game in the NCAA tournament.

They've got UConn next and Mr. Calhoun better not sleep on Matt Painter's boys.

If Purdue can shoot well from deep, they're going to give UConn all they can handle.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

What's up with Vitamin Water at sports game? Is it better than Gatorade now?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

gi0rdun said:


> What's up with Vitamin Water at sports game? Is it better than Gatorade now?


Vitamin Water is healthier. They're probably a sponsor tho, so thats why everyone is probably drinking it


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Where is rocketeer? I told him Pittman was a better player than he was giving him credit for.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That was a horrific call on James. Zoubek was not there.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I need Duke to win this game but boy are they pitifully soft inside.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> Where is rocketeer? I told him Pittman was a better player than he was giving him credit for.


Is Pittman that big guy? #34? He's only a junior right? I love that guy.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Is Pittman that big guy? #34? He's only a junior right? I love that guy.


Yeah. Dude has lost 100 lbs since arriving on the Texas campus.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Western Kentucky is dropping 3's all over the court.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

WKU over Gonzaga early.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Mendez-Valdez is on fire


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HKF said:


> Yeah. Dude has lost 100 lbs since arriving on the Texas campus.


Im pretty sure its closer to 60lbs but great nonetheless.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ruh Ruh :laugh:

This is going to be LUVLY!!!! Slaughter can ball by the way.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Western Kentucky up by 4.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Ruh Ruh :laugh:
> 
> This is going to be LUVLY!!!! Slaughter can ball by the way.


They have 2 guys scoring the ball. They better keep it up if WKU wants to win.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Slaughter and Mendez-Valdez have 28 of the WKU 31 points. Wow


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I fail to see how this Gonzaga team is going to slow us down if they win tonight. They aren't very impressive defensively.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

WKU did beat Louisville earlier in the season. They are no fluke team


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Boldin got away with a walk.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

HB said:


> WKU did beat Louisville earlier in the season. They are no fluke team


Who said they were? However the mighty Gonzaga is basically beating beaten by two people.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Gonzaga will probably win today but they have no chance against Carolina

Anyway I want to see Cleveland state, Dayton and Western Kentucky in the sweet 16


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

37-35 WKU at the Half. They need to get Mendez-Valdez going again if they want to hold on.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

According to our resident bracketologist, Zaga is one of the best defensive outfits in the country, yet two guys have basically danced all over their team tonight.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

HB said:


> According to our resident bracketologist, Zaga is one of the best defensive outfits in the country, yet two guys have basically danced all over their team tonight.


Didn't you say you expected UNC to blow out LSU? Get off your ****in high horse.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

A 14 point win to some would be considered a blowout and if coolpohle hadn't been so haughty and acting all superior when it comes to making bracket picks, this wouldnt be an issue.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HB said:


> According to our resident bracketologist, Zaga is one of the best defensive outfits in the country, yet two guys have basically danced all over their team tonight.


Only two guys though. In the Elite 8, Flynn, Rautins and Devendorf will dance all over you, after you beat Western Kentucky.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sigh* looks like Zaga lives to see another game.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

zags came to bring the pain in the second half.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gonzaga busting this open to start the half.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

And now they're tied again.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

was that really a foul?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Henderson with the baseline power jam.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Zaga up 7 now. Starting to run away with this.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I tell you, Gonzaga has an awful lot of talent.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I have Duke in my Final Four; they better not **** up the rest of the half.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

WKU still in this.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Daye is lucky to not get t'd up.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gonzaga is lucky that Western Kentucky has no size.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Madison Memorial is opening up a can on Racine Horlick in the Wisconsin D1 Title Game, since you are all wondering. Oregon commit, and Horlick star Jamil Wilson is having an atrocious game and has 4 fouls at half.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How many 3 point shooters has Gonzaga fouled tonight?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

C'mon Duke you better hold on, I have you in my final 4.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> C'mon Duke you better hold on, I have you in my final 4.


Why? You think they really are going to get through Nova and Pitt in Boston?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

This Varez Ward is killin Duke right now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mendez-Valdez and Slaughter are just incredible.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

WKU down 2.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

WKU with a chance to tie or win the game.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Why? You think they really are going to get through Nova and Pitt in Boston?


Ever since they moved Scheyer to Point they have been playing very, very well. Duke and Nova are quite similar and would be a good matchup if Duke can get by Texas. I also think sooner or later Blair is going to get in foul trouble and Pitt will drop a game.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Goodson with the game winner for Gonzaga. That was the most atrocious defense I have ever seen.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Singler just fouled out.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gonzaga you lucky *******s, you survived. The Western Kentucky coach tried to call timeout but the ref didn't call it. After they tied the game.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Motha ****in goodson


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh boy! Singler and Lance Thomas both have fouled out for Duke.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Big Free Throws for Nolan Smith


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Refs at it again. Zaga very lucky


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

James' shot was in the cyclinder.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow what a behind the back save by Scheyer.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You can't make a call like that in that juncture. Way to screw Texas.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Scheyer taking a page out of Michael Flowers' book from last year against Texas.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow, Texas getting no bounces or calls at all, everything is going wrong in the last two minutes.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow Texas got ****ed with no vaseline by the refs.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Yep that was a terrible call.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

All that **** they were calling against Texas but that wasn't over the back!!!?? WTF!?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Texas couldn't get a rebound, that's just a disgrace.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HKF said:


> How many 3 point shooters has Gonzaga fouled tonight?


3. All three of them were bogus fouls. A physical game all around and then the refs called those garbage touch fouls.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

8-0 for me on the day.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HKF said:


> Gonzaga you lucky *******s, you survived. The Western Kentucky coach tried to call timeout but the ref didn't call it. After they tied the game.


Sour grapes?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Texas and WKU blew it. Disgusting.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Sour grapes?


You are the biggest homer on earth. So of course you think they were touch fouls. :sarcasm:


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> You are the biggest homer on earth. So of course you think they were touch fouls. :sarcasm:


They looked weak to me too.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Duke scores their last five points on free throws.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

croco said:


> 8-0 for me on the day.


Ditto


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

croco said:


> 8-0 for me on the day.


Not that hard. LOL

All of the higher seeds except one game won.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Just to add some clarity on the time out... Western Kentucky DID NOT try to call a timeout after they made there basket. The coach was trying to call a timeout after Gnnzaga scored. He verified it in the post game interview.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Just to add some clarity on the time out... Western Kentucky DID NOT try to call a timeout after they made there basket. The coach was trying to call a timeout after Gnnzaga scored. He verified it in the post game interview.


The players have 5 seconds to throw the ball in but the refs usually allow a few seconds more. They should not have gotten in such a hurry to throw the ball in. Players start getting all antsy but the clock doesnt run until you throw it in so they shouldve taken a second to look at the bench. He still got jobbed but smarter players know better in late game situations.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

^ agreed, the coach said he tried to call the timeout with the .9 seconds left.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

ATLien said:


> Not that hard. LOL
> 
> All of the higher seeds except one game won.


Hater, 8-0 is still 8-0. Only 6 of 26 people in our league got it right, so I guess it wasn't that easy either.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> C'mon Duke you better hold on, I have you in my final 4.


You punk! Get rid of that sig right now!!!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

That is punkish...:biggrin:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> You punk! Get rid of that sig right now!!!


Because it's of benefit to my bracket I shall remove it.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HKF said:


> You are the biggest homer on earth. So of course you think they were touch fouls. :sarcasm:


Watch them again. 2 of them were easily garbage calls, the only one with any merit was the one on Daye.


----------

